
Foursquare Has Found Its Purpose and Profits - tmlee
https://www.entrepreneur.com/article/290543
======
wodenokoto
Okay, we get it. Four square is making a living selling location data. The
question is, how are they gathering it? My understanding is the majority of
Google Maps installations have full access to location data, and so does
Facebook and snapchat. All apps that have a wider install base than four
square.

So what are their competitive advantage? What extra info does their users give
and why do they give it?

